# New Nikon 105 macro



## jl1975 (Feb 7, 2016)

As the title indicates, I am the proud new owner of a Nikon 105 f2.8.  I have only taken a few shots with it so far, but I love it.  It will take some practice to get used to focusing as it is so sensitive to small movements/adjustments.  Here's my first attempt at a macro shot.


----------



## D-B-J (Feb 7, 2016)

The VR or the D? I've used both--incredibly sharp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

D-B-J said:


> The VR or the D? I've used both--incredibly sharp!!



I got the VR, although I don't think the VR function will be used much for macro as I'll be shooting on a tripod.  It will be handy to have when using for portraits though.


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 11, 2016)

Fantastic close-up.


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 11, 2016)

LarryLomona said:


> Fantastic close-up.



Thanks


----------

